
Ask HN: Best books/blogs on Business strategy you have read? - mohitmun
Recently I read two articles, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gwern.net&#x2F;Complement and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joelonsoftware.com&#x2F;2002&#x2F;06&#x2F;12&#x2F;strategy-letter-v&#x2F; and Learned the idea of &quot;COMMODITIZE YOUR COMPLEMENT&quot;. This was really fascinating and a leaves me with a thought what other strategies buissness applies to capture the market. Are there any books&#x2F;blogs where I can read more stuff like these?
======
anotherweirdo
Blue ocean strategy, zero to one, business strategy canvas. The YC blog, they
like to do things a la Peter Thiel too. The 22 inmutable laws of marketing is
not strategy but it's a good complement to zero to one, as Thiel doesn't
deepen a lot about how to retain part of the value in a market with marketing.

